# Need help deciding--male or female?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I always was owned by female dogs and found them to be loving and wonderful. When we went looking for a Golden, most females were already spoken for, so two Males own us. I love, love, love my boys!


----------



## paula bedard

I have had 2 male goldens. Each completely different in temperament. Sam, my first boy was so attached to me, he could have been one of my limbs. He was calm, not very high energy, and completely perfect. Ike, my new boy, is energetic, funny, much more outgoing than Sam, and equally attached to myself or my husband. Sam was my calm reassuring presence and Ike is my crazy, kooky, beautiful fun loving boy.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

Well, I have one of each sex and I find that my sweet boy, Trooper is more of a mama's boy! He is a love bug. I adopted Trooper and fell in love with him on the internet and he is a lover. Belle, on the other hand is just a diva......she likes attention, but it has to be all her idea!!


----------



## MisterBailey

I always knew I wanted a male dog for some reason. I got lucky since there was 7 boys in the litter and I got first pick of them all!
Bailey is really energetic but at the same time hes a big cuddly puppy. He hasn't bonded to anyone in the family more than anyone else. He likes whoevers walking or feeding him at the time the best!!


----------



## TwoGoldens

*male or female?*

I"m not really sure it's a male or female thing, but more the personality of the dog. We have always had females and they have definatly bonded to me more than hubby. Shiloh loves to get petted and scratched but then likes to sleep and not be bothered. Spirit on the other hand is a real cuddler and wants to sit in my lap all the time! Either way, male or female, your getting the best breed ever!


----------



## Sienna's Mom

We have a female and are very happy with her. We hadn't really heard any "stories", but we got a female because:

1.) I wanted another female in the house LOL, my husband and I have one son (non-furry child)

2.) Didn't care for the stuff that can go along in dealing with boy dogs (humping & showing their stuff LOL)

3.) Thought a female dog might be calmer etc. (boy was I wrong! )

All that said: I really think I am Sienna's favorite- she loves my husband, but I am the one she follows around the house and goes completely nuts over when I come home-my husband likes to think it's because he shows more dominance LOL, but, even though he shows her loves, plays with her etc. I am the one who cuddles.... maybe she thinks of me as a litter mate though, because she also mouths me a bit too much.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

We have 2 female littermates (4 1/2 yrs ) that are as sweet as can be. They were easily trained and have never had "words" between them... which I found out is rare for two females. However, what I've heard said is that for typical goldens, the females say, "love me, love me, love me" while the males say," I love you, I love you, I love you". All in all, I think it depends on the individual pup .


----------



## Rastadog

*Boys for girls, girls for boys*

My obedience instructor felt that opposites worked in the ring. That said you can do well with either sex. I like the girls better. My boy is the sweeter than his sister or great aunt. He'll work for praise the bitches work for food. Whatever you decide buy a good vacuum. Have fun. What a great choice to have to make!


----------



## spruce

i'd heard that males for female owners & viceversa before, too.
The guy dogs have been mine and the girls definitely my husbands. I'm guessing just coincidence.


----------



## Aprilpa

I think the individual personality and the energy level are more important than the sex. If you are a low energy person, the last thing you want is a super high energy level dog or it will be alot of work and frustration for both of you from the start. So those two things I think are more important than sex.

That said, I have both and have not noticed any major differences between either sex. All of them are equally attached to me and there were no training differences, other than what was personality related.


----------



## Maggies mom

I have 2 of each.. the boys are very loving and want to be in your lap all the time...my girls are very independent. I have found my girls to be way more easier to train then the boys.... But my boys are goof balls.


----------



## SadieBodean

Thanks for all the responses. I think my first priority will be finding a mellow, laid back, easy going puppy.


----------



## Adriennelane

I've always had girls and always will. I just relate to them better.


----------



## mist

I have a boy and two girls, Ollie is my heart dog, but at the same time very independent but as soon as I'm sad or upset he will cuddle with me till I feel better, both my girls are high maintenance their really intelligent and need a lot of stimulation but they are such cuddle bunny's it makes it all worth while.

There is only a year between Ollie and Gracie, cos I was still working Ollie Andy my OH took on Gracie's training, so Gracie is more a daddies girl. There's almost four years between Gabby & Gracie so I've taken over her training and she has bonded more solidly with me


----------



## BeauShel

I have always had boys and will probably only own them unless the right girl comes along. Maggies Mom is probably a good person to ask because she has 2 of each and does rescue.


----------



## savannah

I have 2 girls and 1 boy. I have notice my boy, Dakota is more of a cuddler and loves having a fuss made over him. He is also good at making you feel guilty with his eyes. He is also more of goof and very silly at times. He is also good at playing dumb but he really isn't. And if he gets hurt he is good at milking it like right now he knows we are making a fuss over him because of his hips and believe me he is milking/loving every minute of the the attention. My girls, Cheyenne & Savannah, on the other hand are more independent and only want fussed over when they want the attention. They are also more demanding and sassy. They also follow me around, they are my shadows unlike Dakota who doesn't care what I do in the house but if I go outside that's a different story because he wants to go outside also. My girls get up early in the morning and Dakota likes to sleep in. I like both males & females dogs, I think I will always own 1 of each. I love that Dakota loves to cuddle and my girls seem to be easier to train with obedience and such.


----------



## Nicole&Zack

I've heard that Boys are In love with you and girls just love you, that girls are easier to train and mature faster....hmmm, just like the human kids.
I have 2 boys and they are different as night and day. Zack (2 years old now) is calm, but can be wild. He was very easy going as a puppy. Needs his alone time and cuddles with me and other family members.
Jonah ( almost 4 month old) is the crazy one....he is happy, very independent, playful and NOT calm at all. But that might just be because he has Zack to play with. He wants to cuddle for about 2 sec, then its of to playing again.
No matter what sex you choose...they are all loving.


----------



## 4tonianne

*did you get your GOLDEN BABY?*

i know you posted that 8 months ago, just wondering what the outcome was. i just joined this group.
i have three goldens. i got one last october, her name is molli-sue who is now 16 months. i ONLY wanted a girl..... not because of the breed but just because i always thought females were calmer.
anyhow, i had an opportunity for a male golden in may and because of the reasonable cost , i did get him. what a dream boat he turned out to be. 
murphy. he just turned a year last saturday..... i never wanted a boy, they lift their legs, mark territory, wild and all golden forums i read they pee 50xs in one walk. ............well i fixed all mine at early age and he doesn't do any of the "bad male things"............ moving on, at the time i got molli , i did have an 11 year old golden doodle that didn't respond to well to molli. she was an old crabby woman. so thats why i got murphy to be a playmate for molli. well samantha died in sept, two weeks prior to turning 12 years old........two weeks later i found a cream color MALE golden on craigs list, got him for $50 with papers. his name SAMMIE and he is 5months old............ so for someone who didn't want a male., now i have two. LOL
my girl, is my favorite. probably because it had been so long since i had a puppy when i got her and she got SPOILED so fast. she is the most loving too. she went with us to florida for 18 days last march. she was really good for only being 7 months old.

well i'd love to know what kind of pup you got......
my AVATAR pic is posted of my babies.

there is also the cartoON pic of them, i make decals for clear windows. and i am showing off my babies on a garage sale weekend


----------



## jeanie

Hi, I have a male yorkshire terrier and a female japanese spitz who get on brilliantly. I really want to get a golden retriever puppy but am unsure which sex to get. As the japanese spitz is the bigger of the two dogs i currently have am i better going for another female or a male GR? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Tks!


----------



## Lilliam

I love boys. Whether it's an old wive's tale or not about males bonding with women and females bonding withe men, I just prefer boys. 

Max was supposed to be a girl.....I even had the name picked out. But then a boy became available in the litter and I jumped. So when I went to met the litter I went in knowing it would be a boy and Max happened to be the puppy who bonded with me more so than the others.

That said....the dog who owned me absolutely and completely was Cassie, a white border collie who nobody wanted because she was white. Last available puppy in the litter, she was passed up by all other handlers because she was solid white. But....Cassie was the exception in my life, and she turned out to be an exceptional dog.

Sex goes after temperament for me. Temperament trumps sex.


----------



## satyeesa muniandy

how to find male golden retriever in that body


----------



## Jaxmom

I really, really wanted a girl also. I had not heard about the bonding thing (I am female also), but to me I thought a female would be sweeter and to be honest I wanted to rub a belly and not run into a thing in the center of his belly...lol. I was also a little worried about him marking my furniture. We ended up with a boy and we have no regrets. No marking....I work around his "thing" on belly rubs and he is just the sweetest most loving dog in the world. I have heard that males are the sweeter dogs and I am a believer. He literally crawls into my lap every night to go to sleep. Love my Jax.


----------

